
Check Out NASA's Picks for This Year's Best Images of Earth - Mz
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/check-out-nasas-favorite-earth-images-past-year-180961519/?no-ist
======
j-g-faustus
Stunning! Absolutely stunning! I will print these and hang them in my hallway.

------
DrScump
Caution: the music is _really loud_.

